# Γιάννης Η. Χάρης: Η γλώσσα, τα λάθη και τα πάθη (Β΄ τόμος)



## nickel (Nov 15, 2008)

Κυκλοφόρησε ο δεύτερος τόμος με άρθρα του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη για τη γλώσσα κ.λπ.







Στο γλωσσολόγιό του μπορείτε να πληροφορηθείτε τι δώρα παίρνετε με την αγορά πολλαπλών αντιτύπων. :)

Ακολουθεί η προειδοποίηση:
ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΚΙΣΤΑΝΟΥΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΑ ΚΑΚΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΟΣ, ΜΕΪΝΤ ΙΝ ΤΣΑΪΝΑ, ΣΚΑΝΕ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΑ ΞΕΦΥΛΛΙΣΕΤΕ, ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΤΜΟΣΙΔΕΡΑ! ΑΝ ΔΕ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΛΗΜΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΑΘΗΣ, ΓΙΑΝΝΑΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΑΜΠΙΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΒΡΟΜΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΓΕΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΦΑΓΟΥΡΟΣΚΟΝΗ.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, Η ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΙΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΗ


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2008)

Μόλις το πήρα και το διαβάζω. Να το πάρετε κι εσείς! Προσοχή, δεν είναι απλή συλλογή των άρθρων που δημοσίευσε ο ΓΧ στη στήλη του, υπάρχουν επίσης υποσημειώσεις, πολλές από αυτές χορταστικές, επίλογος, επίμετρο όπου δημοσιεύονται π.χ τα κείμενα Μπαμπινιώτη, ευρετήρια κτλ.

Και να πω πως πολύ ενδιαφέρον βρίσκω αυτό το πάρε-δώσε ανάμεσα σε βιβλίο και σε διαδίκτυο, σε διαδίκτυο και βιβλίο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2008)

Επίκαιρη (σε σχέση με το βιβλίο του) συνέντευξη του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη στην Όλγα Σελλά, στην Κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή:

*Οι γλώσσες προχωρούν με τα λάθη τους*

_Πολλοί άνθρωποι, αν ρωτηθούν για την ιδιότητα του Γιάννη Χάρη, ίσως απαντήσουν αβασάνιστα ότι είναι γλωσσολόγος. Τα περισσότερα από τα κείμενά του που διαβάζουμε στον Τύπο τα τελευταία χρόνια τη γλώσσα αφορούν, την εξέλιξή της, τα λάθη που καθιερώνονται, τα σωστά που μπερδεύονται με τύπους άλλων περιόδων, τη σύγχυση που έχουμε όλοι, τον τρόπο με τον οποίο διδάσκεται, εντέλει. Όμως όχι. Ο Γιάννης Χάρης δεν είναι γλωσσολόγος. Είναι απλώς ένας άνθρωπος του οποίου ένα από τα πάθη είναι «η γλώσσα, τα λάθη και τα πάθη» της.

Η επαφή του με τη γλώσσα ξεκίνησε πολύ απλά και συνηθισμένα: από τις καλές εκθέσεις στο σχολείο. «Μη φανταστείτε κάνα μαθητή φύτουλα, ούτε στα αρχαία δεν ήμουν καλός, κι ας μη μιλάμε για τα λατινικά» λέει αρχίζοντας να αυτοσυστήνεται. Από το στενό οικογενειακό του περιβάλλον ένας θείος του, ο εκπαιδευτικός Κώστας Χάρης, προδικτατορικά στο Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο, ήταν καθοριστικός παράγοντας στη μετέπειτα πορεία του. Μ’ αυτόν βρέθηκε πολύ νωρίς, στα 18 του, στη διόρθωση τυπογραφικών δοκιμίων, δουλεύοντας για την εγκυκλοπαίδεια «Ελλάς - Μπριτάννικα». Εκεί είχε συγκεντρωθεί μέσα στη χούντα η αφρόκρεμα της διανόησης, «χάρη στην εμπνευσμένη διεύθυνση του αείμνηστου Κώστα Τριανταφυλλίδη». Εκεί συνάντησε φωτισμένους ανθρώπους, τον Αιμίλιο Χουρμούζιο, τον Δ. Ν. Μαρωνίτη, τον Φάνη Κακριδή, τον Μανόλη Γιαλουράκη, τον Νάσο Δετζώρτζη κ.ά._

«Μέσα σ’ αυτό το κλίμα, 18χρονος, είπαμε, παρακολουθούσα έκθαμβος, πραγματικά μέσα στη χώρα των θαυμάτων. Τότε επέλεξα, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, και πάντως ερήμην του, σαν δάσκαλο τον Μαρωνίτη. Όπως πολλοί δηλαδή την εποχή εκείνη, θεώρησα τον Μαρωνίτη δάσκαλό μου, κοιτούσα, από μακριά κι από κοντά, και μάθαινα», λέει ο Γιάννης Χάρης.

Από ’κεί και πέρα, σαφώς το «μεγάλο σχολείο» ήταν η ίδια η δουλειά: η διόρθωση, η επιμέλεια κειμένων, η διδασκαλία και στη συνέχεια η μετάφραση. Ο Γιάννης Χάρης ευτύχησε να επιμεληθεί τα τελευταία έργα του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη και να είναι ο αποκλειστικός μεταφραστής του Μίλαν Κούντερα, «δύο γνωριμίες, πραγματική ευλογία». Αυτές τις αγωνίες, τις ενστάσεις, τις απόψεις του για τη γλώσσα και τις διαδρομές της, τις καταγράφει στα άρθρα του, που συγκεντρώθηκαν σε δύο τόμους με τίτλο «Η γλώσσα, τα λάθη και τα πάθη» (εκδ. Πόλις). Τον συναντήσαμε στο σπίτι του στην Καστέλα, κουβεντιάσαμε μαζί του, με τη διακριτική παρέα της μιας από τις τρεις γάτες του, και καταλάβαμε πολλά για όσα λάθη εξακολουθούμε να κάνουμε όταν μιλάμε ή γράφουμε.

*— Τελικά, τι ήταν αυτό που σας έκανε να «κολλήσετε» με τη γλώσσα;*

— Δημοτικιστής και εγώ, όπως οι περισσότεροι, σε εποχές που η δημοτική ήταν προγραμμένη, ήμουν μέρος της πορείας και της ιστορίας αυτής. Μετά τη μεταπολίτευση υπήρξαν οι εύλογες δημοτικιστικές ακρότητες, οι οποίες εξέλειψαν εν μια νυκτί (την Πέμπτη, στις 7 Ιούλη κ.λπ.). Ήταν το καπάκι της χύτρας που άνοιγε. Με τη γλωσσοεκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση του Ράλλη, το 1976, αναγνωρίζεται επίσημα η δημοτική, αλλά αρχίζει και ένας υπόγειος πόλεμος, π.χ. από καθαρευουσιάνους που τάχα μεταλλάχθηκαν σε δημοτικιστές.

Η κορύφωση έρχεται το 1981 με την άνοδο του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην εξουσία. Εκεί ο λαϊκισμός του ΠΑΣΟΚ συγκεντρώνει όλα τα πυρά για την ξύλινη γλώσσα του. Αλλά η ξύλινη γλώσσα δεν ήταν φαινόμενο καινούργιο, ιδίως στον χώρο της πολιτικής. Τότε λοιπόν έχουμε μια εμμονική εστίαση στα λάθη, που πάντα γίνονται, και αρχίζει μια εκστρατεία καταστροφολογίας και ουσιαστικά απαξίωσης της γλώσσας. Τότε γνωρίζει δόξες και η θεωρία περί λεξιπενίας, που μας κυνηγάει μέχρι τώρα. Πρέπει όμως να πω ότι βασικοί τότε υποστηρικτές της, σήμερα λένε το προφανές για τη γλωσσική επιστήμη —αλλά όχι για τους κινδυνολόγους— ότι δεν υπάρχει λεξιπενία. Και εδώ συμφωνούν όλες πλέον οι τάσεις της γλωσσολογίας. Απλώς υπάρχουν διαφορετικά επίπεδα έκφρασης και διαφορετικοί γλωσσικοί κώδικες, όπως σε όλες άλλωστε τις ηλικίες. Όμως οι νέοι, όπως πάντοτε, είναι ο εύκολος στόχος και μιλάμε ακόμα για λεξιπενία.

Γενικότερα, την εποχή εκείνη έχουμε την απαξίωση της νεοελληνικής, κάτι που δεν έχει σταματήσει. Για να μιλάμε, λέει, σωστά ελληνικά χρειάζεται η στήριξη των αρχαίων. Ούτε αυτό το δέχεται η γλωσσολογία. Γιατί κάθε γλώσσα στη συγχρονία της, σε οποιαδήποτε φάση της, είναι ένα πλήρες, αύταρκες σύστημα, με τη δική του δομή, τους δικούς του κανόνες. Αυτό πρέπει να μάθει κανείς, αλλά φυσικά να το μάθει, να το διδαχτεί και να το καλλιεργήσει, πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει. Καμία γλώσσα, και τα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά, δεν χρειάζεται τη στήριξη άλλης, παλαιότερης μορφής της. Αυτό ίσα ίσα, ειδικά για μας και ακριβώς λόγω των ομοιοτήτων, που είναι πάντως πολύ λιγότερες από τις διαφορές, αποτελεί πρόξενο σύγχυσης παρά αρωγό. Να, κάπως έτσι, παρακολουθώντας όλα αυτά, βρίσκεται κανείς, σχεδόν χωρίς να το καταλάβει, μέσα στη μάχη.

*— Υπάρχουν ακόμα στρατόπεδα στη γλώσσα;*

— Δεν υπάρχουν στρατόπεδα όπως παλιά, δηλαδή δημοτική = πρόοδος και καθαρεύουσα = συντήρηση. Σήμερα η συντήρηση στη γλώσσα εκφράζεται μέσα από όλους τους ιδεολογικούς χώρους. Δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό φαινόμενο η κινδυνολογία και ο θρήνος για τη γλώσσα. Εμείς ειδικότερα, με τη μακρά ιστορία της γλώσσας, μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε την ίδια θρηνωδία σε όλες τις περιόδους, από τα αρχαία χρόνια και με αποκορύφωμα τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους. Τότε έχουμε την κοινή, τη γλώσσα στην οποία γράφτηκαν τα Ευαγγέλια. Η κοινή λοιπόν είναι γεμάτη από αυτό που λέμε βαρβαρισμούς, σολοικισμούς κ.λπ. Έτσι τα βλέπουμε πάντοτε τα πράγματα, γιατί ο καθένας στην εποχή του είναι μάρτυρας αλλαγών και εξελίξεων. Εστιάζουμε μοιραία στο λάθος, αλλά δεν πρέπει να γενικεύουμε και να υπεραπλουστεύουμε. Άλλωστε, δεν ξέρουμε τι από αυτά θα επικρατήσει.
*
— Εννοείτε δηλαδή ότι οι σημερινές «μάχες» είναι για λανθασμένες λέξεις ή εκφράσεις που ίσως αύριο να θεωρούνται σωστές;*

— Ο «πόλεμος» γίνεται από δύο πλευρές. Η μία είναι η καλοπροαίρετη, του παρατηρητή της γλώσσας που βλέπει το λάθος και αντιδρά για την αλλαγή σημασίας μιας λέξης, την αλλαγή μιας κατάληξης κ.λπ. Εκεί λοιπόν η απάντηση της γλωσσολογίας, αλλά και η μαρτυρία της Ιστορίας δείχνουν ότι όλες οι γλώσσες προχωρούν ακριβώς με τα λάθη τους. Γιατί είναι τάση της γλώσσας να απλοποιεί, να εξομαλύνει. Είναι ο βασικός νόμος της γλώσσας, η αναλογία και η έλξη. Έτσι, ο ανήρ έγινε άνδρας, με βάση την αιτιατική του, η γυνή γυναίκα κ.λπ. Φανταστείτε τον λόγιο της εποχής εκείνης, που έβλεπε αυτό το τερατώδες λάθος.

Η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, λοιπόν, γίνεται πάντα με όρους λάθους. Εμείς οφείλουμε να διορθώνουμε το λάθος, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε ποτέ τι θα επικρατήσει. Είναι π.χ. μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι το «όλους όσοι» δεν θα παραμείνει· ότι το «απανέκαθεν» θα νομιμοποιηθεί, γιατί σήμερα δεν λειτουργεί το –θεν με την έννοια του «από» και βάζει ο χρήστης μπροστά την πρόθεση. Αλλά να, αυτό λ.χ. το λάθος ανιχνεύεται ήδη στον Όμηρο! Κοιτάξτε, όλα τα λάθη γίνονται σε κενά του γλωσσικού συστήματος, σε στοιχεία που δεν έχουν ήδη εξομαλυνθεί, δεν έχουν το ανάλογό τους στο σημερινό σύστημα, είναι αδρανή, αδιαφανή ετυμολογικά κ.λπ. Γιατί έλεγαν, από παλιά κιόλας, «την οδός»; Γιατί ήταν ελάχιστα τα θηλυκά σε -ος. Έχει λογική το κάθε λάθος και η λογική αυτή είναι σοφή και δείχνει ζωντανό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο. Εκτός από εκείνους, λοιπόν, που κολλάνε μοιραία στο λάθος, υπάρχουν και νοσταλγοί της καθαρεύουσας, αλλά κυρίως υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα, η αναζήτηση μιας επίσημης γλώσσας, ενός επίσημου ύφους. Αυτό είναι ανάγκη όλων των ανθρώπων. Αυτό το επίσημο ύφος το εξασφάλιζε κάποτε η καθαρεύουσα. Πού θα το βρούμε; Εμείς γυρίζουμε στην καθαρεύουσα αναζητώντας όχι μόνο λέξεις, αλλά και σύνταξη. Άκουσα λ.χ. στην τηλεόραση τη φράση «εισέρχεται του ιερού ναού»! Δεν λέει μπαίνει, θέλει να το πει επίσημα. Και αφού είναι λόγιο το ρήμα, σου λέει, θέλει και γενική. Και έχουμε πια σωρεία ρημάτων που συντάσσονται με γενική, κάτι που δεν ίσχυε ποτέ. Πάγκοινα λάθη, όπως διέφυγε της προσοχής, μετέρχεται όλων των μέσων κ.ά.

Επίσημο ύφος δεν σημαίνει καθαρεύουσα. Σε κάθε γλώσσα υπάρχουν διαφορετικά επίπεδα ύφους, καθημερινό και επίσημο ύφος, αλλά όχι διαφορετικές μορφές, φάσεις της ίδιας γλώσσας. Ο δοκιμιακός Μαρωνίτης λ.χ. είναι κατ’ εξοχήν «λόγιος», όχι όμως καθαρευουσιάνος. Το ίδιο κι εδώ, σ’ εσάς, ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας. Φοβάμαι λοιπόν ότι τα αρχαία μπορούν να κάνουν κακό, γιατί είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό γλωσσικό σύστημα. Έχουμε ομοιότητες σε λεξιλογικό επίπεδο, αλλά όχι σε συντακτικό, στη δομή της γλώσσας. Η νεοελληνική είναι αναλυτική γλώσσα, τα αρχαία συνθετική. Αυτές είναι μεγάλες διαφορές.

*— Τόση ώρα διαπιστώνω ότι παρακολουθείτε τη γλώσσα και μαζί και την ιστορία την τρέχουσα, δηλαδή τη ζωή.*

— Μα, μόνο έτσι μπορεί κανείς. Ο αείμνηστος, κορυφαίος γλωσσολόγος Τάσος Χριστίδης έλεγε ότι δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις για τη γλώσσα χωρίς να μιλήσεις για την κοινωνία. Και δεν νοείται να μιλήσεις για τη γλώσσα βλέποντάς την στατικά. Θα τη δεις στην εξέλιξή της και σε συνάρτηση με την κοινωνία.

*— Ο καθένας μας έχει πάνω του κομμάτια άλλων φάσεων της γλώσσας μας. Δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε εκδοχές από διαφορετικές φάσεις της γλώσσας;*

— Μα φυσικά θα πείτε, αναπόφευκτα, της συγγραφέως, αλλά δεν θα πείτε και της ανοίξεως. Άλλωστε, η νεοελληνική έχει κρατήσει πλήθος λόγια στοιχεία. Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει όταν πετάμε ισχύοντες τύπους για να επαναφέρουμε άλλους. Λέμε η οδός Αριστοτέλους, αλλά όχι του Αριστοτέλους Ωνάση! Δεν αποβάλλουμε τα λόγια στοιχεία της γλώσσας, είναι πλούτος. Απλώς μη γυρίζουμε πίσω και μην εκλογιοτατίζουμε τα απλά...

*Λέξεις κοινές με διαφορετική σημασία*

«Υπάρχουν πολλές λέξεις στην αρχαία και τη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα με εντελώς διαφορετική σημασία. Μαθαίνουν στα παιδιά ότι λογάς σημαίνει επίλεκτος στα αρχαία. Και τους ζητάνε να φτιάξουν και φράσεις! Πώς θα φτιάξει ο μαθητής φράσεις με λέξεις που σημαίνουν άλλο στη γλώσσα του; Θα πει δηλαδή ότι ο Τσοχατζόπουλος είναι λογάς του ΠΑΣΟΚ και θα εννοεί επίλεκτο στέλεχός του; Μετά μαθαίνει ότι χρήστης στα αρχαία σήμαινε δανειστής αλλά και δανειζόμενος. Άντε λοιπόν να διδάξεις ότι μία λέξη σήμερα σημαίνει αυτό και κάποτε σήμαινε κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό και ταυτόχρονα και το αντίθετό του. Αυτό, πιστεύω, μόνο σύγχυση προκαλεί. Τι νόημα έχει να μάθει και πώς δεν θα δημιουργηθεί σύγχυση αν διδαχτεί ότι η λέξη ανάλυση κάποτε σήμαινε θάνατος. Η παρεμβολή, στρατόπεδο. Ο αστείος ήταν ο αρεστός. Είναι ωφέλιμη γνώση αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη σας; Δεν καλλιεργείται έτσι το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο. Και αν βάλετε μαζί την κινδυνολογία και την απαξίωση της γλώσσας, τότε θα δείτε ότι από τη μια θα καταφεύγουν στον νεοκαθαρευουσιανισμό και από την άλλη θα στραφούν προς μία γλώσσα αυξημένου γοήτρου, την αγγλική δηλαδή».

*— Θεωρείτε δηλαδή ότι κακώς διδάσκονται τα αρχαία στο σχολείο;*

— Κοιτάξτε. Τα αρχαία είναι μια πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση που δεν μπορεί να είναι τσαλαβούτημα κάποιων ωρών, στο πλαίσιο μάλιστα της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης. Είναι άλλη γλώσσα. ΄Η τη μαθαίνεις ή δεν τη μαθαίνεις. Και είναι άλλο να μάθεις πέντε αγγλικά και άλλο να μάθεις πέντε αρχαία. Γιατί αυτά έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με τα νέα.​


----------



## jmanveda (Dec 14, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Λέμε η οδός Αριστοτέλους, αλλά όχι του Αριστοτέλους Ωνάση!



Δείτε όμως --δυστυχώς-- εδώ μια "οδό Αριστοτέλους Ωνάση"!


----------

